
Germany’s Typhoon problem: Only four fighters can be made combat ready - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/05/germanys-typhoon-problem-only-four-fighters-can-be-made-combat-ready/
======
Tomte
Our defense minister has more children than working aircraft (someone on
Twitter). ;-)

